# Cadet Corp Pipes and Drums



## MCpl. Burwell (7 Jun 2008)

Anybody out there have pipes and drums for their Corp and if so, can you give me some tips and tricks to the orginization of the pipes and drums. We are trying to start one up in our Corp and we are just wondering about what we should do. 


Thanks
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CJB
155 RRR


----------



## Burrows (8 Jun 2008)

Step 1)  Find Piping instructor
Step 2) Learn the pipes.



Your corps officers or affiliated unit may be able to assist in this regard.  As far as I know - there are pipers and drummers (of various types).  There is also a Drum major, who leads the drums and the band as a whole - and a Pipe Major who is usually a seasoned piper capable of assisting the other pipers.  The pipe major actually plays on parade, while the drum major carries a mace.

Your best bet is to find someone local who is capable of teaching the pipes.  Drums are more common and you should have less trouble with finding someone who can teach you those.

Good luck -


----------

